# Bullreds have been very consistent - filling tags



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

We have been doing well on bull reds. Very consistent bite and filling tags. Plenty to play catch and release wrestling with those big jokers. Get on board and lets get em while they are biting. Perfect time of year and perfect nasty conditions that they like.

Grems Guide Service
WWww.gowithgrem.com


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Where are you located out of

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Upper and middle coast.

And freshwater bass fishing and bream fishing if you enjoy that.


----------

